# Anyone know where to get Baton, O.C and Handcuffed Certification?



## CodeBlue1970 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi: Anyone on here know anyone that certifies you in handcuffing, baton and oc? I tried to contact the guy on masscops here (union) who i know did it a couple of months ago but couldnt reach him. Need to get this training in asap
thanx


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Why don't you try to contact the Reserve Academies and see if any will be hosting a baton/OC class anytime soon. If they are not going to be hosting a class then they might be able to give you some info as to who might be. Just a suggestion. Good luck!


----------



## bmk67 (Aug 21, 2007)

I am a baton, O.C., and D.T. instructor. I am going to be setting up a class very soon. How soon do you need the certs.?


----------



## bsco608 (Jan 6, 2005)

There is a O.C. baton class being taught on Saturday December 1, 2007. The class is being run for Randolph Auxiliary Police, Mount IDa College Public Safety and Massachusestts College of Pharmacy and Health Scienes Public Saftey.

I am told it is open to any LEO from any aganecy. Contact Chief Santarlasci @ Mount Ida College for info.


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

8 Hours for OC and Baton, that'll be a recert (4 hours for each). Not a full certification.


----------

